# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  وظائف الدم

## أميرة قوس النصر

. الوظيفة التنفسية 


يقوم الدم بنقل الاوكسجين من اعضاء التنفس ( الرئتين ) الى الانسجة بواسطة هيموجلوبين الكريات الحمراء ، و نقل 


ثاني اكسيد الكربون من الانسجة الى الرئتين لطرحها خارج الجسم.



2. الوظيفة الغذائية Nutritive 



يقوم الدم بنقل و توزيع المواد الغذائية من الجهاز الهضمي الى جميع انحاء انسجة الجسم 
.


3. الوظيفة الاخراجية ( الطرح ) Excretory 


يقوم الدم بنقل المواد الإخراجية لطرحها خارج الجسم مثل نقل ثاني اكسيد الكربون الى الرئتين و البولة 

Urea الى الكليتين .


4. تنظيم حرارة الجسم Regulation of body temperature 



يساعد الدم في تنظيم درجة حرارة الجسم حيث يقوم بتوزيع الحرارة على اجزاء الجسم المختلفة 
.


5. تنظيم الاستقلاب Regulation of _meta_bolism 



حيث يقوم الدم بنقل و حمل الانزيمات من اماكن تصنيعها الى بقية اعضاء الجسم و ذلك من اجل عمليات البناء و الهدم 


( الاستقلاب ) .


6. الحماية Defence 


و يتم ذلك بوساطة كريات الدم البيضاء بسبب قدرتها على التهام الميكروبات و بالتالي حماية الجسم من الامراض .


كما يوجد في الدم الاجسام المضاد

Antibodiesالتي تحمي الجسم من العدوى الجرثومية .




7. تنظيم إفراز الهرمونات و حملها 


Carriage and regulation of hormone secretion 


حيث يقوم بتنظيم إفراز الهرمونات من غددها ( عن طريق التغذية الارجاعية السالبة ) و يحافظ على نسبتها بشكل 


متوازن في الدم كما و يقوم الدم بنقل هذه الهرمونات الى اماكن عملها .


8. توازن الماء Water balance 


حيث يقوم الدم بالمحافظة على كمية الماء الموجودة في الجسم و ذلك عن طريق إخراج الماء الزائد عبر الكليتين و 

الجلد .


9. تجلط الدم Blood coagulation 


حيث يتم وقف النزيف الناتج عن اصابة الاوعية الدموية عن طريق التجلط بواسطة الفيبرينوجين الموجود في البلازما 
.


10. الدور الواقي Buffering 

حيث يقوم الدم بالمحافظة على PH الدم بسبب احتوائه على الاجهزة الدارئة الخاصة بذلك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا كثير

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً مها ...

----------


## ابو نعيم

يسلموووووووووووووو مها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا 
معلومات قيمه

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

شكرا على المعلومات المفيده الشيقه

----------

